
Ask HN: What is the best way to generate revenue on a blog - tech_crawl_
I am an owner of a blog that is having 100k page views &amp; 60k unique visitors per month. I have not started to generate much revenue and was wondering what some people are doing to generate revenue on their blogs?
======
Mz
[http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2015/11/surviving-
an...](http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2015/11/surviving-and-thriving-
amidst-adblocker.html)

Though I wish I had your traffic. I think I would be making a lot more money
if I had good traffic.

------
cdvonstinkpot
If I were in your shoes with all that traffic, I'd implement a micro-paywall
charging ~$1/read. If you're on Wordpress you can use CoinTent which allows a
set character limit on preview/teasers which show the beginning of the content
& charges to keep reading.

~~~
greenyoda
That assumes that the content is actually worth $1/read. For example, blogs
with pictures of cute cats get huge amounts of traffic, but if they start
charging for access, 100% of their visitors will go away and find the same
content for free somewhere else in about ten seconds. Most technical blogs
have the same problem: for example, if you have a blog about Python
programming, you're probably one of thousands. It's hard to compete with all
the free content that's out there.

------
pmtarantino
My experience: Partnership with commerce in area of interests, with affiliate
links + free products for me.

